# Getting fiscal Number - does it mean I would have to find a job within three months?



## mkj3145 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello
Can somebody please help me? I'm doing an internship in santarem,Portugal and currently staying in University dorm. I was planning to get fiscal number in order to open a bank account. But one guy said that if I'm getting fiscal number,it means I would have to get a job with in three months. Is it true? Is there any rule like that? Is it because I'm from non eu country? I need the fiscal number just to open a bank account. Can somebody help me with this information?


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

I am non EU with a fiscal number, and am retired, not true. Just take your documents and apply.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

In most circumstances NO but you may have a different problem.

Are you a student staying in a student dorm so where does your rent money come from? As an intern you may be classed as working so are you getting financial assistance ? Are you being paid if so then you are responsible for your tax and social payments so will need a fiscal number anyway.? Your login flag says you are from Italy so that's in the EU and there's no problem getting fiscal number and bank account as you have the right to reside here and not work on that basis. Fiscal number does not mean you have to find a job in Portugal. I got my fiscal number 2 years before I moved to Portugal. FFS just go to your nearest Tourist office with your papers and they'll probably hold your hand and take you there, this is Santarem Portugal so just ask people in the street to help.


----------



## mkj3145 (Apr 30, 2016)

hey,
Im not getting any financial aid from my internship. I will be getting erasmus fund every month for my expenses. I need the bank account here to transfer my erasmus fund. And for that i need the fiscal number, if im not wrong. One of the guy i work for told me this information that i need to find a job within three months if im gonna get a fiscal number. The office for the fiscal number is right next to where im working but i need to confirm this if there is any rule like this. If not, what are the documents i need to get the fiscal number? thank you.


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

*Fiscal number (NIF)*

:welcome:


mkj3145 said:


> ...
> The office for the fiscal number is right next to where im working but i need to confirm this if there is any rule like this. If not, what are the documents i need to get the fiscal number? ...


I know what I would do: Take the bull by the horns. Go and ask for your NIF at the office. To spare me one walk I would bring my EU passport and the document entitling me to stay at the dorm and the workplace. If you're lucky you would get your NIF. Next stop would be the bank. Done. If you have doubts over your language skills and also doubt that the agent will communicate in a language other than those you know, then invite a friend or co-worker with relevant skills for coffee with Tax Authority visit included. If that is difficult, then I would go by myself. You will probably be surprised when you find them sympathetic and patient towards you.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mkj3145 (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you for your help. Lets see. But from what i have seen and witnesses, i could say the people here are very helpful.


----------

